# Pics of my animal family <3



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello, I am recently new here and I just wanted to share some pics of my animal family    I have a 10yr old Alaskan Malamute!  He is my everything <3  Then I have a 5yr old mini gelding named Romeo whom I've had since he was 6m old, luv him to pieces!!  I've started ground driving with him, then i got pregnant, so haven't done much with him since...he's just getting fat & sassy right now LOL   Then I have my sweet princess Lucy.  She is a 5yr old reg. Appy mare  (R. Annie Straw) is reg. name.  I rescued her 2yrs ago, and we have had some crazy times already!  She is super sweet and laid back, willing to do anything!  I sent her to a trainer for 6 weeks just to get a little more training on her, well she ended up getting accidentally pregnant when she was at the trainers by a mustang who was gelded by the local vet, but not separated after the gelding, so as you know being fertile for up to 6 weeks afterwards, he got a lil friendly with my Lucy   Well we didn't know she was preggo till 2 weeks before she had her.  I just had my baby the first of May and by May 28th, my Lucy was giving birth to a little filly   Lucy was also leased out to a local 4-H'er, and was due to show the end of July.....now how were we going to pull that off????  Well since Lucy is soooo laid back, she was a very good girl while brushing up on things for 4-H, while we handled Ethel (the filly's name by the way)  We showed the end of July and she did wonderful!  Came home with 4 ribbons....did I mention this was her first time showing before!  So I cldn't afford to keep Ethel thou, so the trainer who had Lucy when she got preggo, took the her.  She is thriving down on his almish farm    Well enough talking, lets get on with the pictures


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

This is Lucy in winter of '08 the day i bought her.


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

5 months later


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Romeo luvs his big sister Lucy <3


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Cutie girl!  Winter of '09/ '10   She is 7 months preggo right now, and we didn't know it!


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

March '10  Lucy is 9 months preggo...we still haven't found out yet.  What do u guys think??


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucy 1 week before she gave birth.  We just found out a week ago she was preggo!!  I don't have any expierence with pregnant mares, but she doesn't look very pregnant compared to the ones I have seen.


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucy's filly we named Ethel born May 28th 2010....just a few hours old


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Momma Lucy and Baby Ethel


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

3 days after birth, proud Momma Lucy enjoying the sunshine watching over her new baby <3


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucy & Ethel 2 weeks old


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucy and Kaylee at 4-H show    Beautiful Ladies!!


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Ethel at the 4-H show, she is 8 weeks old now!


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Romeo is the sorrel & Hercules is the paint.


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Romeo taking a bath   He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice family!   Looks like you really turned Lucy around.


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Romeo during a ground driving session


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Romeo enjoying a nice scratch on the butt


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

My fat lil Romeo now!  I think he needs to call Jenny Craig!


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Last, but certainly not least, my lover bear Buddy <3  Winter '10


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

Buddy loves the snow as you could imagine!!!


----------



## lucyromeo (Jan 2, 2011)

My baby son Eli at 5m, and Buddy <3


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 2, 2011)

Everyone is lovely. They all look healthy and well loved!  

I need to find a picture of my Malamute.....


----------

